# Sharjah vs Dubai



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

Which is better to live in?


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Largely depends if you drink or not


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

No I don't drink. 

I really like the life of Sharjah- family orientated, quiet, conservative. However I do want some access to other expats/activity in Dubai. Is there somewhere in dubai that is similar to the lifestyle of Sharjah? I'd prefer answers from those who actually like Shahjah or have lived there? (In order to give me a balanced view please.) any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Places like Qusais are close-ish to Sharjah in terms of lifestyle.


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

Do you know what Al Furjan is like? Would you recommend it?


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Al Furjan is newly released Nakheel development behind Ibn Battuta - it's very similar to JVT and Jumeirah Park - big expat, mutli-national area. If you like Sharjah life I wouldn't think this would be for you.

The Barsha area might suit?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What's JVT?


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> What's JVT?


Jumeirah Village Triangle - behind Springs.


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

What is Barsha Like?


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

Where is Qusais and wht is it like?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Anisah said:


> No I don't drink.
> 
> I really like the life of Sharjah- family orientated, quiet, conservative


Is that something you believe based on your experience or is it based on hearsay?
I ask because I know people who thought Sharjah was "family oriented", until they moved and found out the advantages were not really that much pronounced over Dubai.


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

Based on experience. But then it's very subjective isn't It!


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

What have you heard about sharjah though as other points of views are welcome!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Anisah said:


> What have you heard about sharjah though as other points of views are welcome!


My opinion on Sharjah is based on my own experiences when visiting it, as well as from people living there. The areas around the university and the bay area are nice enough, but the whole central area is always crowded and drivers are very rude. You also see far more people litter casually than in Dubai. 
And "staring" seems to be more prevalent there than in Dubai/Abu Dhabi


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you for your point of view.


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

I like the lifestyle of Sharjah- family orientated, laid back and conservative, however I do want a social life as I have two children (1 yr old and a 3 yr old). So I want to know if there is an active mother and toddler group in Sharjah or if I lived in Sharjah would it be practical for me to travel back and forth to Dubai with two kids in tow.

Any advice would be appreciated as this is very overwhelming!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

People generally only live in Sharjah because it's cheaper than Dubai. Dubai can be just as family-oriented and laid back as Sharjah. It's all about how you live your life.

As it is if you must live in Sharjah you will find families and support groups there.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Anisah said:


> I like the lifestyle of Sharjah- family orientated, laid back and conservative,


What does that even mean? And how is Sharjah like that?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Especially as I'd never call Sharjah "laid back" given how much of a hassle it is to get there, get around the place and to get out of there.

The ugliness and traffic aside, Sharjah is more culturally conservative in that the authorities are stricter, but Dubai is still conservative by western standards and most people in Dubai are practicing Muslims. 



fcjb1970 said:


> What does that even mean? And how is Sharjah like that?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Qusais is an area in Dubai just before Sharjah.

Sharjah traffic is often backed up even at 8pm so you should expect traffic jams heading to work and home (to and from Dubai/AD) if you live there.

If you like the lifestyle and love the traffic jams then Sharjah is for you. Congrats!


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

Different people can have a different experience of a place, so like I said its subjective. But thank you for your input.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

The traffic jams are a fact, the only way you will not experience them is if you stay at home or work/travel against the traffic or work night shifts.

Either way nothing seems to have changed your idea of the place so I suggest you live there and make up your own mind.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Anywhere in Dubai is fine for Conservative living really. Any debauchery tends to go on behind closed doors or licensed bars. You're not going to find drunk hooligans patrolling the streets of The Springs or find drug dealers and hookers loitering in Umm Suqeim.


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol brilliant answer! I will look into the areas you mentioned. To give maybe an idea of what I meant- I'm from London but central London can be busy/hectic. So I've always lived on the outskirts- residential and quite suburban. So I just want the same in dubai. I should really change my post to "which area of dubai is residential and chilled and ideal for family living?"


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Anisah said:


> Lol brilliant answer! I will look into the areas you mentioned. To give maybe an idea of what I meant- I'm from London but central London can be busy/hectic. So I've always lived on the outskirts- residential and quite suburban. So I just want the same in dubai. I should really change my post to "which area of dubai is residential and chilled and ideal for family living?"


Well, phrased like that - all areas! It's just price you need to look at. Probably best to judge it on desired journey time to work. If you want "Surbiton" look at Arabian Ranches


----------

